# Sign my petition to ban all Muppets from the bunny chat!



## I_heart_Fraggles

Fraggles here...

Please put your name down below to ban all Muppet's from using the bunny chat section. Also if you don't think Muppet's should be given treats then throw that in as well....

Muppet's are slowly taking over our section and calling us mean names like "fatty"....
Its happening to a lot of us and this is the bunny chat section after all.

I for one have had it with all the Muppet's posting what they want, getting treats and also getting snuggled! Help me take a stand in the war against the dreaded Muppet's.....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Is there no support for the war on Muppets???


----------



## Hyatt101

Sorry Fraggles, but after the whole printer thing, i'm not sure what other bunnies think of you!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Tabloid gossip! The printer and I are just friends..... The printer has been going threw a very hard time since being removed from its warren where all the other printers live....I think its called (best buy)....
I am merely trying to make printer feel welcome. Muppet is the one fueling these dirty rumors about me and printer...


----------



## Hyatt101

How dare Miss Muppet!?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Does that mean you support this petition?


----------



## KittyKatMe

Wait...hoo is dat in da profile picher? I am in looovvee wif her:heartbeat:


----------



## KittyKatMe

dat was Vegas again


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Oh no Vegas....Don't be fooled by that Muppet. Sign the petition to get her banned from bunny chat instead....


----------



## KittyKatMe

I sign your petition Fraggles! Vegas is just like that meanie Muppets. He sometimez calls me fatty too! But im da queen! Everyone wuvs me cuz im not mean and im way smarter than him. Im wif you Fraggles!


----------



## KittyKatMe

~Candy Cane


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Hurray for Candy Cane! :yahoo: Candy Cane have you considered the idea that Vegas is also a Muppet posing as a bun??? It could be that you to have a Muppet problem.


----------



## dungeonbunnies

Bruiser: I nawt shur wat a Muppet iz? I feelz outta da loop!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Bruiser: Dis is a Muppet...Kinda looks like a bun but in fact iz a Muppet....


----------



## JessicaK

Poor Fraggles, you just can't win.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Gunston and Whidbey should show a lil support for Muppet removal....


----------



## JessicaK

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Gunston and Whidbey should show a lil support for Muppet removal....



Gunston: Iz will sign yourz petishion :biggrin2: Gotta help save the noms from bad muppets!

Whidbey: Team MUPPET!!! :bunnydance: Standing up for us misunderstood buns everywhere!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Gunston I would take a long hard look at Whidbey if I were you....


----------



## MiniLopHop

We wubs muppets here. Houdini is a muppet and we wouldn't knows what to do wif out hims.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

The Anderson family warren is obviously very confused...Houdini is differently not a bun but he is also not a Muppet....He is in fact....A Pekinese!!!!!!


----------



## Anaira

I sign your petition! Only if I get a percentage on Muppets treats though.

Are Muppets in league with Tans? Because that would explain a lot of things. 

I don't have to sign this, because we all know who it is. Nermal isn't allowed to use chat either.


----------



## MiniLopHop




----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Reuben you are a symbol for us bigger buns! Together you and I could rule the world and get all the treats....Good for you for keeping that Nermal thing off the chat...Last thing we need is him mingling with the Muppet...

Oh dear, one of the Anderson family cats coughed up a big hair ball in the shape of a Pekinese ...Someone needs to get some paper towels and clean that up before it starts to smell...


----------



## KittyKatMe

Yea! Rule out all dem Muppets! You are very smart, Fraggles. I gotz a dewylap too, but it just meanz extra bunny love! Dats what mommy tells me. Theres a picsher of me up in da corner. Mommy chose me instead of mean ol Vegas!

~Candy Cane


----------



## dungeonbunnies

Bruiser: OH! Mom sayz my auntie haz wun of dose, her name iz Muppet!! Mom sayz I kant meet her tho, cuz I'z not "fixed" yet. Din't know I was broked, but kayz...

Mom sayz she likez Muppetz!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Candy cane your a real bun! Real buns have dewlaps!!! You keep that Vegas in his place and keep him away from chat since his status as a bun is "questionable"....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Bruiser, Your mom has a friend with a Muppet NAMED MUPPET!!! That is just to shocking for words...Its a Muppet plague!


----------



## dungeonbunnies

I'z beginning to see that.
...___
./(O;o)\
.o()__)


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Do you think that this Muppet and that Muppet are working together to get the treats???


----------



## dungeonbunnies

I fink so... >_>
<_<


----------



## Hyatt101

I'll sign if i get Muppet's toys and treats! (or at least a portion of them!)


----------



## Hyatt101

(Taz)


----------



## Missy

Wow doz muppets do look alot like bun buns... Should I be scard? My hoomom doz love critters.... Chloe


----------



## KittyKatMe

I look just like a Muppet, but I'm a reel bun! Ask Candy Cane if you dont bewieve me. I'm on edge.

~Carrots


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Me thinks this sounds like political slander. Now a promise of a posting to say, ambassador to Tahiti for life might persuade us to see things your way and forget about the compromising printer tryst pics.


----------



## dungeonbunnies

Bruiser: Just fownd owt that Mom'z been tryn to talk Dad into lettin her get a muppet!!! She said she wantz to name it Roomba.

Thankfully, Dad sayz "No!" He doezn't like the muppetz either!


----------



## lauratunes12

I don't know... My mommies kinda like Muppets.. Can I has some time to fink?


----------



## CosmosMomma

Idunno wha muppets is. Are dey like da cartoon muppets? my mama's mama calls me "you silly wittle muppet" when I runs in circles fow her, but it jus means i's a funny bun.

Fwaggles I fink you shud be nice to your sister cause some ob us buns dusnt hab sisters


----------



## Hyatt101

Taz here: I miss my sister, so mommy says maybe once I learn to go in my litterbox and I get settled in my new cage, i can get a bunny-sister! maybe Cosmo is right, why don' you like Muppet?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I don't like Muppet cause she just showed up one day. She did not even ask me if she could move in...She was just there! Eating treats and getting snuggled...


----------



## CosmosMomma

welllll mebbe you shud talk to her bowt dat and tell her "here's da rules misseh" and share da lovins wif her cause i'm sure yoo'd be lonely wifout her  who wood you hab to snuggle up wif when you's skeered and mama's not home?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Fraggles am I a Muppet?

I'm a good girl, I share everything with Winston and Vega. Maybe you should try to share with Miss Muppet, she's very cute.

Hugs

Daisy Mae


----------



## Imbrium

wait, DAT'S a muppet? uhoh... I fink dat means I might could be a muppet too 

I DON'T WANNA BE A MUPPET! and if I iz, I vote no on banning muppets from bunny chat! Gazzles says she'll vote no too so's we can come in her togefer.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

If your notz for me then you against me!
Daisy Mae you have always been a good friend but maybe your just a well mannered Muppet! A Muppet with manners.....

Nala is also a Muppet! I am so mad rightz now and I am sick of all these Muppets!!!! 
I don't snuggle with Muppet at all...I pull her fluff out when she is sleeping though...:nasty:
Tonight Muppet was given cilantro and I was not given ANY! I was told it was because I got into the grocery bag and ate a whole bunch of cilantro earlier but that was EARLIER.... I know the real reason...Because cilantro is a "Muppet only" treat now! NO MORE MUPPETS!!!!!!
:tantrum::duel


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Daisy Mae, Your mouth is green at the corners by the way....Most likely from eating all the veggies.


----------



## Imbrium

Gazzles - *cries for Nala*
Nala - *bites Fraggles on the bootie*


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Gaz. I am so sorry you were tricked by the peoples...and a Muppet. Hopefully you can move on from this trauma.

Nala....Just the kind of behavior I expect from someone of your questionable origin


----------



## CosmosMomma

No Fwaggles! You cant be mean too my Nala! she is MY fwend, eben if shez a muppet! Fwaggles your momma needs to put yoo in da naughty corner  You shudnt be mean to nala and daisy and muppet!


----------



## Imbrium

Gaz - *looks at Nala... then Fraggles... then Nala again... then bites Fraggles on the bootie*


----------



## gmas rabbit

Fraggles shames on you. Its was anti bully weeks last weeks. Did you learns noffing. You is a big strong beautiful bunny. Des muffets are just little bits of fluffs and should be protected. After all something dat small cannot eats that much. I is sorry but because I really likes Houdini ( he is a fluffy bunny nots a pekinese doggies ), Daisy Mae with her cute little green mouth and face and that fluffy little soft Muffet who looks like one of my favourite stuffies, I must votes against you. Us big bunnies should be protecting the little guys.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I WANT TO EATZ THE CILANTRO!!!!! :soapbox


----------



## Imbrium

too bad for you. Gazzles ated all the cilantro in the world!


----------



## gmas rabbit

I think that the Muffet did you a favour. She ates the cilantro so you didn't has to. I think that cilantro is disgusting and yucky, and mom won't lets me kiss her after I eats it. You is lucky that the Muffet loves you enough to prevent you from having to eats that stuff.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sounds like political slander to me. Was this one "paid for by Restore Our Future, Inc." ?


----------



## MiniLopHop

Boo to bullies!!!! :grumpy:


----------



## Imbrium

we dids not knowed that teh muppet wuz blind. we finks it's EXTRA rude of Fraggles to be mean to da blind muppet! dat poor muppet can't see all da pwetty fings there is to see and can't even see what your bunny-momma looks like!

YOU BE NICE TO DAT BLIND MUPPET ELSE DER WILLS BE MORE BOOTY BITES!!


----------



## Tam O Ham

OH NOES!!! I think *I'S* been livin' wid a Muppet an' didn't eben know! Wadda I do?


----------



## KittyKatMe

Dats not a Muppet. Dats green eggs and ham, as mommy calls dem.

~Carrots


----------



## Tam O Ham

oh fank goodness. Agent Wiggles, one o da other HIB, said his dadda wasa dust bunny an' DAS why he's dat way. If he's part bunny he's gotta be a-okay eben if he is awfully small.

I dons know bout what der green eggs n ham is but my momma laughed really hard so I fink it mus be good. :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing

Apple here I am all for banning Muppet.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Imbrium wrote:


> Gaz - *looks at Nala... then Fraggles... then Nala again... then bites Fraggles on the bootie*



Every time I come back to check on this thread, I giggle audibly at this. When my boyfriend asks what's so funny, I tell him to bite my bootie.


----------

